# locking water filler cap



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Anyone with an Avantgarde had trouble with locking the fresh water filler cap?

Can't seem to get mine to lock :roll:


----------



## Mat7 (May 15, 2005)

I dont have a avantgarde however i also have a water cap that does not lock! i came to the conclution that whatever i did it was not going to lock!
Will have to have another look at it!

cheers for now Matt  8O :lol: :roll: :wink: :roll:


----------



## 95603 (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello sng,

This is a common fault with these Filler Locking Caps which do not seem to be very robust. I assume yours is the standard white one fitted to Compass, Elddis, Swift etc., Motor Homes and some Caravans. 

I have had the same problem with two which were replaced under warranty. The dealer held a large stock and told me that they replace these frequently.

If you cannot get a replacement under warranty they cost £8.63 at CAK Tanks.

Regards,

Mike.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

They're a complete menace, whoever designed them was certainly no design engineer! I can never figure out how to lock or unlock them, then when I eventually manage it I can't figure out how I did it. It's not you - it's just you who was brave enough to admit to it.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Trouble is, these things come in threes. Mine too!

I'm unsure how the mechanism works. Whatever the fault, it is intermittent. Sometimes it works perfectly, and the cap spins merrily both clockwise and anticlockwise until unlocked. Other times, as now, when locked it will still spin clockwise (when unlocked it doesn't), but when turning it anticlockwise it merely comes off in my hand!

Anyone any the wiser as to the cause? It is still under warranty, so not a problem, but puzzling!

Dave


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Wouldn't this type of problem, obviously quite common, be just the sort of thing that MHF could/should use its clout and take the issue up with the manufacturers? Not sure how to do it but they're more likely to take notice of a large body of customers than individuals - or are they?


----------



## 88993 (May 11, 2005)

This is what I reckon and it works for me-
The outer casing (black on daves pic) on the cap should spin freely on the inner (white) part when locked, preventing the cap from being removed.
When it won't lock or only locks intermitently, seperate the 2 parts (using a screw driver and brute force) and smear silicon lubricant where the 2 parts rub, then clip it back together. Should now work like new!
It goes back together far easier than it comes apart! Warm up the cap before trying or it will break.


----------



## 88826 (May 9, 2005)

I don't know if I have this sussed but this is what I do: -
*Unlock*
Hold filler cap after inserting key, then still holding cap turn key anti-clockwise to 'unlock'. I then turn the cap anti-clockwise to remove from housing.
*Lock*
Insert cap into housing turning clockwise until it locates and stops. Holding cap, turn key clockwise to 'locked' position.

Don


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Don,

Which is fine when there's not an "R" in the month and it's working properly ..... 

I have a dilemma now. Do I try brute force to lubricate it, and risk breaking it, or bother with exchanging it under warranty instead?

I'll sleep on it. Short-term decision made. I don't shrink from the tough ones, no I don't.

Dave


----------



## 88826 (May 9, 2005)

Dave, Sorry mate, I tell a lie.  It must be my age. I do remember giving it a squirt of WD40 into the locking mechanism via the key -hole after experiencing something similar. Seems to have done the trick though.

Don


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks folks.... particularly the bit about it's not just me...

It's still under warranty so I'll be able to check the stories about Brownhills. :wink: 

Don... yes it worked once but as Dave implies, Murphy's out there and laying down the law :roll: 

The BF&I method has a certain appeal but not until the warranty expires :wink: 

Don't know about persuading mh builders to come up with a reliable design... maybe there's scope for an after market part... I'll leave that one to the entrepeneurs :wink: 

Just an aside... peace of mind at less than a fiver a year  

Thanks again folks  

graham


----------



## Mat7 (May 15, 2005)

I dont mind doing a bit of home maintence...... but I was always wary of of spraying oil on the water inlet that may be later drinking from! When I get it back from storage I will investigate more closely!

Cheers Fro Now
Matt 
:roll: :wink: :roll: 8O


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"MHF could/should use its clout and take the issue up with the manufacturers? Not sure how to do it .."

Tony,

I think all methods start with a volunteer ........... 

?

Dave


----------



## ollybear (May 16, 2005)

I had the same problem. I also separated the 2 parts. In addition to the lubrication with vaseline I sandpapered the inner part so that its moves better. I did not use the warranty, because I have one common key for the doors and fillercaps. Replacing just one cap would have meant another key on the keyring.

Best wishes for the New Year,

Rainer


----------



## 95810 (Jul 21, 2005)

I almost bought a replacement from from one company whose price initially looked good, but by the time postage was added I went and found another supplier. Click here for a link to where I bought mine I only bought the barrel and keys in the end as the lock wouldn't let the key in.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

Glad its not just me then. I took one apart a year or so ago and could find no reason for it failing to 'lock' - (BTW surely there should be another word for other than 'lock' when you 'lock' it should spin freely!).

What I used to do some years ago on my romahome was have two caps and alternate them everytime one failed to lock putting a drop or two of WD 40 in the one I wasn't using, if done carefully no chance I could see of the WD40 coming in contact with the water. 

BTW my cap is black plastic not white as mentioned by someone in an earlier post.

Regards Frank


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

I have a love/hate relationship with our watercap. 

I hadn't managed to lock it in several months so had given up trying. I filled up last week and just shoved the cap back in place as I usually did. Bad move! 8O 

Tried to fill up a few days later and couldn't get the blooming cap off! Twas like trying to open a safe. Then spent an hour trying to find the key which I had not seen for a long while due to lack of use.  

Finally find the right key, stars are aligned correctly, optimal external temperature is achieved, I do the secret hand sign behind my back whilst wearing a sacred crows feather on my head and hey presto, it still takes me 15 minutes of jiggling for the damn cap to open. Key has dug into my fingers, I tore a nail and have frost bite in my ears. :evil: 

I am going to attempt it again tonight, wish me luck! :roll:


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I thought I was going mad whilst we were away last Sept/Dec when it wasn't locked after "locking the water filler cap" eventually (I had almost given up!) after applying some lubricant, hey presto it WORKED  

Glad to know its a common pro  problem and not just me.


----------



## ralphy (Apr 9, 2006)

Raisin said:


> Hello sng, hi raisin ..mine fell off somewhere(not locked on properly,my fault,but they are buggers to get on and off..how do i contact cak tanks for a replacement cheers
> 
> This is a common fault with these Filler Locking Caps which do not seem to be very robust. I assume yours is the standard white one fitted to Compass, Elddis, Swift etc., Motor Homes and some Caravans.
> 
> ...


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

http://www.caktanks.co.uk/

You better make sure you dont travel south and cross the bridge with no lock on your water tank. They are desperate for water :wink:

Steve


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Here's a challenge for you.

In simple, unambiguous language (because I've sworn at this bl....y thing enough and don't want to start again), how do I get this apart to swap the lock to another (or indeed to fix). I don't need to know how to fix it, specifically just to get it apart without wrecking it.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

Bl--dy good question Dave B, as we have the same problem with our fuel filler cap, but can't suss out how to dismantle it.

The previous owner had the same problem and had the cap replaced, but using the same barrel. No amount of WD 40, or, GT 85 seems to produce the desired effect.

J & R.


----------



## Supertractorman (Mar 29, 2006)

Drop the water cap in Boiling Water for a couple of minutes, I did it with mine and it has worked perfectly for 3 months now.

David


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Having started this thread some few moons ago I'm happy to say that me locking water cap now does indeed lock 8) 

I opted for the vasiline smear, no trouble since... 

If I have any problems in the lower winter temps I'll certainly try David's (STM) hot water treatment!!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Bump. Surely someone has changed a lock on one or separated it?


----------



## 108921 (Dec 30, 2007)

I know this is an old thread so I hope it is ok to ask a question on it.

I have just had trouble unlocking mine and then when I did manage I couldn't lock it again after filling. I drove to a local locksmith who looked and saw that a part of the cap had actually stayed inside the hole in the van (the white plastic bit with cogs on ) and when he fixed it said it will for certain keep happening and to try gluing that bit on. He suggested asking on this site as it is a common problem, and a poor design of cap, and he is unsure what type of adhesive to use on this to not put undue pressure on it. 

Any suggestions please. Noting the date of your posts, I see nothing has been done to sort this out by the manufacturers.


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

I haven't had one that locks yet. Currently, we have an avantgarde 100 and it rarely locks. Indeed, the last time I had to leave it unlocked and when i went back to it was locked. Get out of that one and stay fashionable!

It only seems a minor problem, but it only takes one scumbag to see you having problems then you find you can't get any water in it on account of all the sand.

i will be trying all of the above possible resolutions.

Tim


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Broadlane Leisure gave me a replacement filler cap for my Twin. It came with the lock fitted but no key. However, the old key fits. Does that mean we all have the same key? Will try and repair the old cap now.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Not sure if this helps anyone but I bought a cap and filler (had to buy the lot) with keys, from Marcle Leisure. Works well over last few weeks.


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

I successfully tried the WD40 treatment last Autumn, but it won't work now, and mine hasn't locked for ages. Does it only work in warm weather?


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

There was another thread on this problem a couple of months back and I think Peter Smith of Swift Group said he would take it up with the manufacturers of these so called 'locking' caps.

I have this vision of all 21,000 MHFers queueing at an accessory counter doing the Dead Parrot Sketch but with water tank caps instead of parrots. 

Someone must know who actually make the rotten things and we could mount an email blockade until they admitted their product isn't fit for purpose and amended the design to something that does work. Mind you it's probably somewhere in China with a bloke being paid 3p per million caps or something and his people leave the lock barrels out on purpose. 8O 

Andy


----------



## dilly (Jan 19, 2007)

Spray the inside of the lock with a SILICONE LUBRICANT ( Not WD40) and jobs a goodun  

Ian.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

dilly said:


> Spray the inside of the lock with a SILICONE LUBRICANT ( Not WD40) and jobs a goodun
> 
> Ian.


I did that 10 days ago Ian and it still won't stay on when you turn it anti clockwise :twisted:

Andy


----------

